# Cheap fogger vs. cheap fogger- 400/700/ walmart pro (?)



## nutsnbolts (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey all , any thoughts on the 3?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/produ...ne-with-timer/

Got it for $40

Walmart unit has no link that I could find , only says 'pro model' ,no wattage info on the big box , btw plastic case , I opened one

$49.99 + 9.99 for timer
Whats up with that Wallyworld pro unit? What wattage is it? Its in a big box with ' PROFESSIONAL' stamped all over it .Hmmm . . .

Throw the Gemmy 400 watt in for opinions too

Looking to use it indoors just for some basic atmosphere effect using American DJ fog fluid.

It's what available in Canada for little $$ . . .

Looking forward to hearing some thoughts.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I dunno.. personally I don't use 400w foggers, as I only fog outdoors and need the most out of it I can get. I'm getting a 1000 watter this year!


----------



## 7500Blizzard (Jul 24, 2010)

I was just at my Walmart and they had a new fog machine beside the 400watt. So i opened one up and the paperwork says it's a 1000watts, anybody know anything about these?


----------



## 7500Blizzard (Jul 24, 2010)

I was just at my Walmart and they had a new fog machine beside the 400watt. So i opened one up and the paperwork says it's a 1000watts, anybody know anything about these?


----------

